# Autoradio geht immer wieder aus und an - BMW-Problem oder Defekt?



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der sich mit Autoradios was auskennt? Meine Eltern hatten für meinen Bruder ein JVC-Autoradio gekauft, das in einen 3er BMW (E46) Bj 2003 eingebaut werden sollte - den Part übernahm ich dann. Das Radio war ein Set inklusive einem Set mit Adapterkabeln extra für BMW 3er / E46. Also: altes Radio raus, Einbauadapter rein (BMW-Schacht hat kein DIN-Format), dann das BMW-Kabel erst an einem spezielles Adapterkabel dran und den dann wiederum an das Anschlusskabel des JCV-Autoradios. Ich schaltete es dann schon mal testweise ein, aber das Display flackerte irgendwie - aber nachdem ich in einem Menü den "Demo Modus" abschaltete, war das Flackern weg, Problem scheinbar gelöst. Radio eingeschoben und verschraubt, fertig.

 Doch es stellte sich raus, dass dann bei der Fahrt mal nur ein Lautsprecher nicht ging, aber auch das Radio komplett ausging und dann wieder an.

 Ich baute es dann aus, aber ließ die Kabel dran - es SCHIEN immer zu passieren, wenn ich an den Kabeln des Adapters "rumfummelte"- Radio geht aus und wieder an.... Also: Adapter wohl defekt, vlt ein Kabelbruch. Der Shop schickte ein neues Adapterkabel, aber: gleiches Problem... daraufhin versuchte ich es nochmal, und nun schien es eher mit dem Original-Kabel des Radios zu tun zu haben, und dann aber auch wieder mit dem Radio selbst (das Radio ganz leicht gekippt, und schon ging es aus). Manchmal kann man aber auch Fummeln und Schütteln, und es passiert sekundenlang nichts und geht erst dann mal aus.

 Die Fehler treten übrigens beim Wagen meiner Eltern, auch ein 3er/E46, nur 1 Jahr älter, eben so auf. Das abnehmbare Bedienteil ist einwandfrei und steckt auch korrekt drauf. 


 Was ist da wohl das Problem? Ist das sicher ein Defekt, oder gibt es da vielleicht ein für "Fachleute" bekanntes Problem, welches an sich ganz simpel zu lösen wäre? zB weiß ich, dass man bei VW, Audio und Opel ggf. die Stromkabel umstecken muss, das steht sogar mit in der Anleitung des Radios drin, am Anschluss sind dafür auch extra veränderbare Steckverbindungen vorhanden. 

 Eine Kleinigkeit: die "Nasen" des Adapterkabels rasten nicht ganz bei den JVC-ISO-Buchsen ein, aber das kann an sich doch kein Problem sein, da die Buchsen/Steckerstifte ja sehr lang sind und an sich auch so vollen Kontakt haben müssten - die "Pins" des Steckers (also nicht nur der Stecker, sondern wirklich die Kontaktpins) sind sicher ca. 1cm in den Kontakt-"Buchsen" des JVC-ISO-Teils drin. Man bekommt die Stecker des Adapterkabels auch nur mit deutlichem Kraftaufwand wieder aus dem ISO-Teil raus, die Stecker "sitzen" also auch ohne Einrasten der Nasen gut. Hier ein Bild, was ich meine - da fehlt echt nur 0,1mm, damit die Nasen komplett einrasten würden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Danke!


----------



## xxmoghulxx (15. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre selbst auch einen E46 und habe das Problem mit dem Lautsprecher auch seit einiger Zeit. Mein Pioneer Radio habe ich jedoch schon seit ca 2 Jahren verbaut. Somit würde ich einfach auf einen Wackelkontakt/Kabelbruch in der Nähe des Lautsprechers tippen( bei mir ist es der linke Hochtöner).
Übrigens "springt" der Lautsprecher bei mir wieder an, wenn ich die Lautstärke, mal kurz stark aufdrehe und dann gehts meist wieder...
Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Also, ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Original-Radio einwandfrei geht - daran liegt es also ganz sicher nicht. Zudem ist das Hauptproblem ja, dass es GANZ ausgeht, nicht nur auf einem der Lautsprecher.   ich denke zwar auch, dass irgendwo ein Wackler ist im JVC-Kabel oder am/im Radio selbst. Aber vielleicht ist das ja doch ein bekanntes völlig banales quasi "Konfigurations"-Problem, was man leicht beseitigen kann - daher meine Frage.


----------

